# Just hello



## Jemm (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi, just a quick hello and introduction. I'm a middle aged mother of four with a fascination for ww2 aircraft. My uncle was a tail gunner in a Boston Bomber over PNG with the RAAF 22 squadron. His plane went missing in February 1943. I think the family stories are what piqued my interest.

I have copies of his logbooks and some photos which I should be able to scan and upload if anyone is interested. 

I am also currently reading "Bomber Boys" by Kevin Wilson, about Bomber Command and the missions to the Ruhr, over Berlin and the dambusters. 

Ironically I have a dreadful fear of flying but an enormous admiration for the lads who flew back then - and now for that matter. 

Cheers,

Jemm


----------



## seesul (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jemm!
Greeting from the Czech Repblic8)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 11, 2010)

G'day Jemm, welcome to the forum from a hot ACT. Is the Avatar pic of your Uncle?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the family Jemm!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2010)

G'day Jemm! Welcome to the forum...so where ya from?

and yes I'm sure there would be some interest in your Uncle's Logbook and photos, please post some stuff at your leisure...


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome Jemm, from a wayward kiwi lost in Europe!

Fully agree with Wayne - be great to see any photos, or logbook entries you'd care to post.

Evan


----------



## Heinz (Jan 11, 2010)

G'day and welcome to the forum. 

I also have Bomber Boys and intend on starting it soon myself.


Hope you enjoy the site! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome on the board. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## imalko (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello Jemm and welcome to the forum. 
Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello Jemm and welcome from England.


----------



## Colin1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Jemm
and welcome from Alpha Centauri
some extracts from your uncle's log books would be great


----------



## Geedee (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Jemm (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm in Brisbane, Australia, though a born and bred Canberran - so hey there Vic Balshaw. I was in Canberra last week for a holiday (trying to move back actually) - the War Memorial was the first place we went to. I was thrilled with the new ww1 aircraft display in the big hall over near G for George. 

Vic, did you see the 60th anniversary Victory in the Pacific air show in 2005? it was so wonderful. I loved the Spitfires zooming over the lake. (For anyone else, it was a 2 day - well 3 if you count practice day - air show commemorating air power in the pacific - they had so many planes and displays it brought a tear to my eye!)


I'll get to it today and start scanning . Is there any place specifically I should post scanned ww2 docs?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome, Jemm! Happy posting!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jemm. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Jan 28, 2010)

How did I miss this? Welcome to the forum Jemm! I would suggest that maybe in "Aviation Pictures" or in the "WWII General" section. And there is always the "Personal" section within the "Off-Topic/Misc" area. Love to see those scans!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello Jemm!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 29, 2010)

Jemm said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm in Brisbane, Australia, though a born and bred Canberran - so hey there Vic Balshaw. I was in Canberra last week for a holiday (trying to move back actually) - the War Memorial was the first place we went to. I was thrilled with the new ww1 aircraft display in the big hall over near G for George.
> 
> Vic, did you see the 60th anniversary Victory in the Pacific air show in 2005? it was so wonderful. I loved the Spitfires zooming over the lake. (For anyone else, it was a 2 day - well 3 if you count practice day - air show commemorating air power in the pacific - they had so many planes and displays it brought a tear to my eye!)



Hey Jemm, sorry about that almost missed it. I was also looking over 'G' George about the same time, went to take pic's but had problems with the camera in the Great Hall. Also sad to say I was on walkabout in England and Italy for 3 months in 2005 and missed all the fun at home. Always make an effort to go to Avalon when it's on and sometimes to Temora open days.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome aboard Jemm.


----------



## Aramis (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome and greetings from Brazil!


----------

